# Autohelm autopilot parts



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have an Autohelm 3000 autopilot. Unfortunately, I am missing the clutch lever assembly (the little lever that you can move to relieve tension on the belt to make manual steering easier). Without this lever, I can''t get the correct tension on the belt. 

I would really appreciate it if anyone has any idea where I could find such an item (perhaps somebody has a broken unit that could spare this part; or maybe I could purchase an old, broken unit for spare parts?). Thanks!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

did you try raymarine?
eric


----------



## loki (Mar 9, 2001)

About 5 years ago I had a broken part on my 4000. I contacted Autohelm America, 46 River Rd., Hudson NH, 03051, (603) 881-5838. They were very helpful and supplied an out of warranty part at no charge
Charlie


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks to you and Kimberlite for the helpful responses. I will check out both suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

I''ve got an old Autohelm 3000 that someone was replacing with a 4000ST or something and throwing in the trash at the marina I was at in Portsmouth, NH, about 3 years ago. No belt, clutch assembly or anything. Just the fluxgate & motor. I went to Raytheon in Manchester, NH. They refused to sell me anything, but then turned me loose in a warehouse of returned equipment, warranty returns, radars, etc. The place is HUGE. I found what I needed. Maybe if you call them (they''re in the book, although Raytheon, who acquired Autohelm awhile back, has just sold out their marine division to focus on little things like those patriot missile systems). I''m sure it''s still in the Manchester, NH phone book as Raytheon. It might take some telephone begging, possibly fax begging, but while most of the suppliers won''t have the parts you need because of planned obsolescence, I''ll bet they have exactly what you need laying around that 20,000 sf used parts bin I found my goodies in......


----------

